# Place Volume Vs. Speakers Power



## Mohammad (Jan 13, 2010)

Dear All,

Hi,

It is my first participation in this forum, and I want to ask if there is any chart relates "place volume" or "use" to the necessary "speakers power" needed? I mean, is the necessary speakers power for 3000m3 same as it is for 1000m3??



if available, would anyone send??




thank you,


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

I think this might be what you're looking for. It will allow you to calculate the required number of loudspeakers and power to achieve a dbSPL value from a given distance. http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/calculadores_en.htm


----------



## Mohammad (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you very much David, but I hope if you can help me more with the following questions:
1- what does it mean [Loudspeaker sensitivity (1W/1m) dB SPL ------]? is this the maximum dB that can be achieved by one speaker???
2- what do these words mean: Correction/1W, Correction/1 speaker, random phase, in phase.

I know they might be not professional question but i am still novice learner in this field. 

thank you very much....


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

1. Sensitivity is the dbSPL produced by the driver with 1 watt input at a given frequency measured at 1 meter. It is a T/S parameter listed for most loudspeakers.

2. In general, leave the correction factors blank. Random phase would be most likely in a multiple driver live sound installation, in phase would be most likely in a smaller theater or in a home.


----------



## Mohammad (Jan 13, 2010)

Now I got it, thank you very much...


----------

